# ID would be appreciated



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

So I'm not sure what this one is, and we all know how bad big name corporations are (petco/petsmart) at lumping in non/semi aquatic plants together with the truly aquatic ones. This is one I purchased fairly recently out of the tank labeled "Assorted plants." Mainly want to verify whether or not its aquatic or not. Thanks in advance!







If you need more/better images let me know!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like _Rotala rotundifolia_ that's still converting.


----------



## PAXpress (Sep 22, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> It looks like _Rotala rotundifolia_ that's still converting.


Thanks! Spot on!


----------

